# Lens Rebates This Fall



## transpo1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyone have any idea if Canon will again do lens rebates this year? I have a list of lenses I'd love to buy but saving money is always a good thing


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2013)

Probably. I'd expect them to start in October, and if they do the same thing they did last year, they will be repeatedly extended at least until spring.


----------



## jebrady03 (Sep 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Probably. I'd expect them to start in October, and if they do the same thing they did last year, they will be repeatedly extended at least until spring.



lol

If it wasn't for the incessant need of MANY people to feel like they're getting a deal as opposed to a great value, then it would seem the best solution would simply be for Canon to adopt their "sale" prices as their MSRP.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 27, 2013)

Just beware the traditional Canon tactic - quietly raise prices about a month ahead of the rebates, then lower them to the same level using rebates. They don't always do this, but something to be aware of as you consider your purchases.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2013)

Lately, Canon makes retailers put in place a minimum advertised price once the rebates go into effect. If you time it carefully, and buy right at the beginning of the rebate, often the retailer may not have raised their price to the MAP, and you will get the discount of the rebate off of the street price.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lately, Canon makes retailers put in place a minimum advertised price once the rebates go into effect. If you time it carefully, and buy right at the beginning of the rebate, often the retailer may not have raised their price to the MAP, and you will get the discount of the rebate off of the street price.



Thanks, everyone- great insight. I'll look out for the above once it happens.


----------

